# My fellow sportsmen and women



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Guys. We need to talk.

I post decoys for sale here. Moving these things allows me to buy more. I offer fair prices and an occasional humorous story.

And you don't buy them.

So I lament to my wife, and she waits until the kids are asleep, and puts her sexy little reading glasses on and looks every part the naughty accountant or librarian, depending on your fetish. And fires up Facebook, her version of my MS.com. And rebukes my advances, as librarian or accountant (which she was in a former career) works for me, as she's "busy".

Doing what? Stealing my for sale posts off this site and posting them on her groups or whatever the term is.

Today I went in the barn, and my pile of decoys has shrunk. A lot. And I think there used to be a cord of firewood next to the barn. And she has a new purse. And our email has many new messages from Amazon.

So, if I have any decoys left, and post them, help a brother out, as I hate living in shame.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Keep a close eye on the UPS man. They are very sneaky in a brown kind of way.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Far: you may have been decoyed!
( She did cut me a deal though...)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

True story. First kid is born, blonde hair blue eyes. Wife has variable hair and green eyes. Kid is about seven months old, UPS shows up for Christmas. Driver looks like a SS soldier. I look at him, my baby, back at him. He smiles and leaves.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dang Christmas drivers!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

I might be able to help. Can you PM me some photos


Of your wife 


Wearing the glasses?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I should have known when my neighbor, who works swing shifts, texted me and said "there's been a lot of trucks at your house lately, but not staying for long..."


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Cute family. WTG.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not in the market for any dekes ('less you're sellin' those fancy pants silos ). However, I'll try and help a brother out...and again, I don't judge, but perhaps if you don't wear the homecoming dress, maybe you'll get to first base with the librarian.  

BTW, daughter #1 looks like dad - 'cept for the leather jacket and topsiders.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I took this picture the other day with the dog while rigging the 12 new blocks that came in the mail. My sweetheart steals my pic and posted this picture!!!! I almost had a coronary seeing what she was "giving" my decoys away for!!!!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

adam bomb said:


> I took this picture the other day with the dog while rigging the 12 new blocks that came in the mail. My sweetheart steals my pic and posted this picture!!!! I almost had a coronary seeing what she was "giving" my decoys away for!!!!
> View attachment 271301


do the prices include the texas rigs.... if not.. that is OK to... I will take them...

looks like your focus will be goose hunting only...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Dead Bird said:


> do the prices include the texas rigs.... if not.. that is OK to... I will take them...
> 
> looks like your focus will be goose hunting only...


And teal and 6 buffies...those are off picture. And she missed the 12 mallards in the bag behind the dog. That still leaves 16 dozen she has circled for $175...hell I'd buy them back for that price


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> And teal...those are off picture. And she missed the 12 mallards in the bag behind the dog. That still leaves 16 dozen she has circled for $175


Will she take $150??? Haaa


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

ON ICE said:


> Will she take $150??? Haaa


You and Tom are incorrigible!!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> ...So I lament to my wife, and she waits until the kids are asleep, and puts her sexy little reading glasses on and looks every part the naughty accountant or librarian, depending on your fetish. And fires up Facebook, her version of my MS.com. And rebukes my advances, as librarian or accountant (which she was in a former career) works for me, as she's "busy"....


This is one of the best posts I've read in a while here. But ya know, all this will do is make us guys (okay, us older guys anyway) daydream on slow days in the marsh about your wife in those sexy little reading glasses...


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

just ducky said:


> This is one of the best posts I've read in a while here. But ya know, all this will do is make us guys (okay, us older guys anyway) daydream on slow days in the marsh about your wife in those sexy little reading glasses...


Gotta admit FBD....you have some stones. LMAO!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Last year I took zone 42 at Shiawassee, solo, on a blue sky day. All by myself. No one in the 30's, no one else in the 40's. It was so slow I was napping in my kayak when a coworker texted me of a picture of Michelle Dockery. As I'm studying it in great detail, a drake flies over my spread and plops down in 44. Figures.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

You know what they say.... " when I die, don't let my wife sell my guns/decoys/boat/blinds for the price I TOLD her I paid for them!!!" HAHAHA!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It's in my will that a friend gets to sell my hunting and fishing stuff (my daughters get first dibs) after taking what he thinks is fair for his troubles, and then give my wife a check.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Another bag gone today. She's down to crow decoys, Escort GT wheels with tires, and firewood. I'm now flexing my passive aggression and trying to find the most obscure stuff in my barn. Any one need the front passenger window glass from a 1996 Jeep GC? Track broke. Glass fine. She seems to think it would make a nice table. She sold my 7 wick emergency candle for $15 and it was half burned...


----------

